# smudgers yanktank,



## smudger (Feb 5, 2008)

well here i am folks, i hope the picture comes out ok,  many thanks for the welcome...if no picture then please bear with me as i,m not too pc friendly yet,but once i get the hang of it, i,ll try again


----------



## merlin wanderer (Feb 5, 2008)

*welcome*

Welcome Buddy keep workin on the pictures


----------



## sundown (Feb 5, 2008)

hi smudger
if you need help with the photo uploading heres an earlier, detailed  post by steve (avandriver)



this is the method I use for getting pictures onto the various forums I am on, not the only way but the easiest I have found.

First of all you need to use a site that allows you to upload your own pictures to it. I use www.photobucket.com so here is what you need to do;

1.Go to www.photobucket.com and fill out the necessary
2. Once you have registered and you have had a look around the site you need to find the ' add pictures' button.
3. Click on browse button this should pop up a 'choose file' window, Desktop, My Documents for example
4. Locate the folder/file that has the pictures in the you want to upload ( it may be easier to place a shortcut of the image on your desktop to begin with as it is easier to find).
5. Click the image that you want to upload, 
6. Click 'submit' on the Photobucket site
7. You should now see your picture up on Photobucket.....well done that is a result!

Now to get image from there to the forum follow the following steps.

1. Underneath your picture on Photobucket you will see three boxes 1st Url, 2nd Tag and the 3rd box is Img
2. Highlight the 3rd box ..........the Img box
3. Right click of the mouse and copy
4. Then paste it in to your message
   the url will appear
   click preview post to check your pictures there


Hope this makes it a little esier for you


----------



## avandriver (Feb 5, 2008)

Come on Smudger old boy wheres the pic 
I like American motor homes  ( I nearly bought one  but the fuel bill scared me off)



Steve


----------



## smudger (Feb 6, 2008)

*smudgers yanktank piccys 2nd try*

<a href="http://s255.photobucket.com/albums/hh146/smudger2008/?action=view&current=Picture077.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh146/smudger2008/Picture077.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a><a href="http://s255.photobucket.com/albums/hh146/smudger2008/?action=view&current=Picture086.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh146/smudger2008/Picture086.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## smudger (Feb 6, 2008)

*smudgers yanktank third time lucky*









thanks guys i couldent have done it without you...its taken four hours for me to do but its worth it....once i get the ang of it i,ll post some more,


----------



## lenny (Feb 6, 2008)

smudger said:


> <a href="http://s255.photobucket.com/albums/hh146/smudger2008/?action=view&current=Picture077.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh146/smudger2008/Picture077.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a><a href="http://s255.photobucket.com/albums/hh146/smudger2008/?action=view&current=Picture086.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh146/smudger2008/Picture086.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>



Hard lines Smudger, THird time lucky. (Remember Robert the Bruce and the spider)?
Took me ages as well


----------



## lenny (Feb 6, 2008)

Wow ,what a beut, has he/she got a name? The van's not bad either


----------



## sundown (Feb 6, 2008)

thats some bus you've got there smudger,
and a great security guard also


----------



## smudger (Feb 6, 2008)

*smudgers yanktank*

hi lenny...yep she has a name ,i named her after my beloved rottweiler who sadlely passed away last jan 207...my best friend...she,s called lady sasha....the dog you see in the picture now is a rescue dog her name is kelly...iv,e had her for 12 months...she,s an outside person so camping suits her down to the ground...by the way the photo was taken at carneshore point in co/wexford feb 07,great for wild camping 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




this is the other side i will dig out some more later on


----------



## merlin wanderer (Feb 6, 2008)

*nice*



smudger said:


> hi lenny...yep she has a name ,i named her after my beloved rottweiler who sadlely passed away last jan 207...my best friend...she,s called lady sasha....the dog you see in the picture now is a rescue dog her name is kelly...iv,e had her for 12 months...she,s an outside person so camping suits her down to the ground...by the way the photo was taken at carneshore point in co/wexford feb 07,great for wild camping
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what end's the pool at nice


----------

